# Leverett MA Breeder



## trbw36 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have found this forum to be extremely helpful and informative - thank you! I've searched the forum and can't find anything - does anyone have any experience working with Galatea Goldens (B. Seamon) in Leverett, MA? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Do they have a website? I could only find a word press page with nothing on it. I did find them advertising their puppies on doggies.com and that would be enough to make me look elsewhere.

Do you have sire and dam registered names or numbers.


----------



## trbw36 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Millie's Mom, 
I can't recall the names at the moment, but will check and post. This breeder came to me through a recommendation/referral from another breeder; visit went well, but I'd like to verify since I found little info (and I haven't seen any paperwork as yet).
Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Definitely get the sire & dam's registered names or registration numbers. For someone stating they've been breeding & showing for 30 years, I'd be expecting more internet traffic (not stating she would have a website or Facebook page) on k9data and offa.org.


----------



## trbw36 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's what I have so far... thoughts and guidance much appreciated!

SIRE - "Gutherie" TIMBERLANE GALATEA'SGOLDRUSH AKC SR11681802
OFA Number GR-89091F28M-NOPI
CERF GR-28627N/2004-14
DNA V671623

DAM ( date of birth) 12/11/2010
"Cori" GALATEA CORIANDER'SKEEPER AKC SR66144806



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So OFA lists the sire as being 11 years old with only a hip clearance and a cerf from 2004. And I can't find any trace of the dam on the OFA website.


Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

http://www.offa.org/results.html?nu...r=&rptdte_end_month=&rptdte_end_year=&rptdte=


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OFA shows Guthrie with only hips but no elbow clearance. Since they are typically do e at the same time, either he did not pass or for some reason were not done. Eye report is way out of date and heart is not listed at all. The lack of an elbow clearance alone would be enough for me to look elsewhere. His mother is not listed on OFA at all.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


Cori is not listed at all on OFA or k9data.

I would definitely keep looking.


----------



## trbw36 (Mar 5, 2014)

thank you! turns out that the info on the sire is actually the sire of the dam, not of the puppies... don't have the actual sire info yet... guess I should have gotten the info before leaving a deposit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, you should probably see about getting that deposit back! The dam's info is not in accordance for GRCA's COE, so no matter who daddy is the litter doesn't appear to be a good bet for clearances.


----------



## trbw36 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, Prism. Is there any sort of "etiquette" regarding the deposit and getting it back? It's only been a couple of days... and while I didn't see the documentation when I was there, I did ask specifically if both mom and dad had all of their clearances... As an aside, the puppy was the same $$$ as another puppy I found from a breeder (recommended on this site) with full clearances, champion lines, etc.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If it were me, I would just say that you've rethought it and would like to have your deposit refunded or returned if it hasn't been deposited yet.
The litter w/all clearances is a better bet.
And really, all the info should be out there and transparent so that you don't have to wait on the breeder to supply it to you. If she pushes against the refund in any way, just say that you have realized the dam does not have clearances and she told you that all parties involved did have clearances.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You might phrase it that you were told both sire and dam had all their clearances, and you have not been able to locate the dam's clearances on OFA. In North America, hips are OFA or PennHip (and OFA will list PennHip results) and OFA is the only organization clearing elbows. Ask for hard copies of clearances on both sire and dam, or to be shown the pages/links for the sire and dam on OFA. I always send links to my puppy people, to both k9data and offa.org so that they can look at the pedigree and clearances themselves.


----------



## hdswens (Jun 11, 2014)

*Galatea Goldens are amazing!!!*

I'm so excited to see this post asking about Goldens from Galatea Goldens. We just lost our 10 year old Golden which we got from B.Seaman. Shellie was the most gentle, mild mannered, QUIET, Golden. She was a love!!!!! We are so totally lost without her - our hearts ache. I cannot say enough good things about her. We knew from the start when we met her mom (Ellie) who was also very quiet and relaxed. Hands down, this was the best dog we could have ever asked for. She grew up with us through young children, living on the Cape. SUCH A BEAUTIFUL DOG!


----------



## hdswens (Jun 11, 2014)

I just registered to respond to this - I think I did it wrong a minute ago. So here I go again. We just lost our 10 year old Golden, Shellie, which we got from B.Seaman - Galatea Goldens. Shellie was hands down the greatest dog a family could have!!!!! She was a love. Gentle, loyal, QUIET. She never barked - I am not kidding. She grew up with our children, lived on Cape Cod on a lake. We cannot begin to use enough grand words to describe her. She is so very missed - our hearts ache. Only way we would even think of replacing her is with another dog from this breeder. That was what led me to looking on line this morning - was to find information to contact her again. Again, this was the greatest dog! Everyone who met her said she was so sweet.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

*Great for pet or working dogs*

I just stumbled over this thread and had to chime in too. I've known this breeder for more than 20 years, and have owned two of her dogs. The downside... as noted, she does not breed for "show" per se (although I believe she has produced several who could have done well in the ring), she does not take the time to put her dogs up on K9Data, and she doesn't always get all the appropriate clearances on her breeding stock. Her "line" (the one that goes back 30+ years) has a good selection of what most would consider "pet" Goldens, although there is definitely some recognizable stock behind some of them. On the upside... She breeds sound, healthy, long-lived, intelligent Goldens, with the typical sweet Golden temperament. Her focus when choosing her studs and breeding stock is on health, longevity, and temperament, followed by the "type" that appeals to her (she's recently added some "European" lines). Most of her puppy buyers are so happy with their dogs that they keep coming back to her again and again (including more than one vet). In the 20+ years I've known her, I'm only aware of one dog of her breeding that died of cancer (sadly, it was mine), one with a serious heart defect, and one with a liver (?) issue. I know of none that have had orthopedic or eye issues of any kind. I'm sure there must be some dogs of her breeding which have had health issues, but in the big picture of the Golden gene pool, her dogs are about as healthy and long-lived as they come, with few dying before the age of 12 and many making it to 15. My dogs are/were both outstanding working dogs - a joy to train with great careers in the obedience and agility ring. It's really a shame that most of her dogs go to pet owners and very few to working homes.

So bottom line... Because I know this breeder personally, and have direct experience with her breeding program and her dogs, I have and will continue to recommend this breeder, and so far have received nothing but good feedback from the folks who have purchased one of her dogs. If it's important to you to go to a "professional" breeder who has champion lines and all the appropriate clearances (all of which I generally recommend!), then you are probably best off moving on to another breeder. If you want a happy, healthy, long-lived, loving Golden, there is absolutely no reason to cross Galatea off your list. 

_[Update: This breeder's original lines that were so healthy, intelligent and long-lived have since died out. I am not familiar with her current lines, so buyers should do their due diligence going forward - as indeed, they always should!]_


----------



## rockinghamsails (Dec 3, 2014)

this is late but I have one of her puppies. he's now 11 years old


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

I had one of her goldens. Best boy dog ever! Lived to just shy of 11 years, He was the most laid back, easy going dog I have ever had. He was my fourth golden. Much loved and missed, but never forgotten!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And unfortunately, this breeder appears to still be just getting spotty clearances at best. It is a risky gamble.


----------



## rockinghamsails (Dec 3, 2014)

Sonnie is 15 years old. He is one of the best goldens we have had. Now as far as B. Seamans if you can put up with her overbearing personality and failure to deliver paperwork go for it!


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Just say something came up and i need the money back, also i would like to take note of you guys detective abilities just saying LOL


----------

